# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  دليل “إيريك شميدت” للانتقال من آيفون إلى أندرويد!

## mohamed73

“لقد  اتفق 80 بالمئة من العالم على استخدام أندرويد”، هذا ما قاله الرئيس  التنفيذي لشركة غوغل “إيريك شميدت” في نشرة ضمن صفحته الشخصية على “غوغل  بلس” في إشارة إلى آخر الإحصائيات التي تشير بأن أكثر من 80 بالمئة من  مستخدمي الهواتف الذكية اختاروا أندرويد دونًا عن أنظمة التشغيل الأخرى.
لكن يبدو بأن غوغل لن تكتفي بحصتها السوقية التي بلغت تحديدًا 81.3% خلال الربع الماضي،  حيث يحاول “شميدت” جذب المزيد من مستخدمي آيفون إلى أندرويد، لهذا نشر  دليله الخاص لمساعدة المترددين في اتخاذ القرار والاستغناء عن آيفون لصالح  أندرويد. وقال شميدت بأن الكثير من أصدقائه قاموا بالتحول من آيفون إلى  أندرويد، وأضاف بأن الهواتف الأخيرة من سامسونج مثل Galaxy S4 ومن موتورولا  وهاتف Nexus 5 تمتلك شاشات أفضل وتتمتع بسرعة أعلى وتقدم واجهات أسهل  استخدامًا وهي تمثل هدايا جيدة يمكن تقديمها لأصحاب آيفون خلال فترة  الأعياد.
كمستخدمين لأندرويد نعلم بأن “شميدت” محق، لكن للمترددين  إليكم الدليل الذي نشره رئيس غوغل والذي سيساعدكم على الانتقال بسهولة من  آيفون إلى أحد هواتف أندرويد بما في ذلك نقل حساباتكم وبياناتكم:
1. إعداد هاتف الأندرويد  قم  بتشغيل الهاتف ومن ثم الاتصال بالشبكة اللاسلكية (واي فاي) وقم بتسجيل  الدخول بحساب Gmail الخاص بك. ثم قم باستخدام متجر Google Play Store  لتحميل جميع التطبيقات التي تستخدمها عادةً (مثل Instagram على سبيل  المثال).تأكد بأن نسخة أندرويد على الهاتف هي آخر نسخة متوفرة. من المفترض أن تتلقى إشعارًا بوجود تحديث في حال توفره.تستطيع إضافة حسابات Gmail الأخرى (في حال توفرت لديك) لاحقًا.
عند هذه النقطة من المفترض أن تصبح قادرًا على مشاهدة جميع رسائل بريدك الالكتروني على تطبيق Gmail وقادرًا على استخدام أي تطبيق.
2. قم بتحديث جهازك الآيفون أو الآيباد  قم  بتشغيل الجهاز، اتصل بالشبكة اللاسلكية (واي فاي)، تأكد بأنك قمت بتسجيل  الدخول في Gmail، وتأكد أنك قمت بتحديث نظام التشغيل إلى نسخته الأخيرة  (حاليًا iOS 7 أو أعلى).تأكد أنك تستخدم iCloud لعمل نسخة  احتياطية من جهات الاتصال. توجه إلى iCloud في الإعدادات وقم بتفعيل هذا  لجهاز الاتصال (الخيار On). إن لم تكن من مستخدمي iCloud قم بفتح حساب في  الخدمة.في حساب Gmail الخاص بك، ضمن الإعدادات Settings/Mail قم  بتشغيل المزامنة لجهات الاتصال. في النسخة الأخيرة من iOS من المفترض بهذا  الخيار أن يقوم بمزامنة جهات اتصال Gmail مع جهات اتصال الآيفون.في  Settings/Messages قم بإطفاء iMessage وذلك لأن تطبيق المراسلة هذا هو خاص  بالمراسلة بين هواتف آيفون فقط، وفي حال أبقيته مُشغلًا سيبقى الجهاز  يستخدمه لرسائل الـ SMS للوصول إلى أصدقائك في حال تابعت الاستمرار  باستخدام هاتف آيفون بعد ذلك.تأكد بأن الآيفون الخاص بك مُتزامن  بشكل كامل مع iTunes على الكمبيوتر. المزامنة تعني أنه توجد نسخة احتياطية  من جميع الصور والموسيقى الخاصة بك على الكمبيوتر.
عند هذه  النقطة، ستكون قد حصلت على جميع رسائل Gmail وجميع جهات الاتصال الخاصة بك  وجميع تطبيقاتك المفضلة على هاتفك بنظام أندرويد. لكن إن لم تجد جهات  الاتصال قد انتقلت إلى أندرويد، تستطيع نقلها يدويًا بالشكل التالي:  توجه إلى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] وقم بتسجيل الدخول بواسطة حساب Apple ID الخاص بك واضغط على جهات الاتصال Contactsفي  الزاوية اليسرى السفلى إضغط على زر البريد Mail واختر جهات الاتصال  Contacts. يجب أن ترى قائمة بجهات اتصال Gmailالخاصة بك. قم باستيراد ملف  vCard إلى قسم جهات الاتصال في Gmail ضمن متصفح جهاز الكمبيوتر من خلال  الخيار Import contacts وسيتم إضافة جهات الاتصال الخاصة بك يدويًا. في حال  ظهور جهات اتصال مكررة تستطيع حذفها من خيار More وثم Find & merge  duplicates.
عند هذه النقطة ستكون رسائل بريدك الإلكتروني وتطبيقاتك وجهات الاتصال الخاصة بك قد أصبحت على هاتفك الجديد.
3. لرفع مكتبتك الموسيقية إلى غوغل، قم من على جهاز الكمبيوتر بالتالي:
قم بتحميل تطبيق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  وتشغيله. سيقوم التطبيق برفع الموسيقى الخاصة بـ iTunes على السحابة (خدمة  Google Music). للاشتراك في الخدمة ستحتاج للتسجيل في حساب Google Wallet  وإدخال معلومات بطاقة الائتمان الخاصة بك، لكنها خدمة مجانية. ومع إنهاء  هذه الخطوة ستكون الموسيقى الخاصة بك قد انتقلت إلى حسابك في غوغل وبالتالي  إلى هاتفك الأندرويد.
4. قم بإخراج شريحة SIM من الآيفون وأدخلها في  أندرويد. قد تحتاج إلى محوّل من nano-SIM إلى micro-SIM. بعد ذلك قم  بإعادة تشغيل هاتف الأندرويد وستصبح جاهزًا. للدردشة وإرسال الرسائل إما قم  باستخدام تطبيق Messenger الموجود في النسخ السابقة من أندرويد، أو  استخدام تطبيق Hangouts في أندرويد 4.4.
ملاحظات إضافية:  بالنسبة للصور الموجودة على آيفون سيتوجب عليك أولًا نسخها إلى الكمبيوتر ومن ثم مزامنة آيفون مع iTunes.تأكد من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] لحماية بريد Gmail وحسابك في غوغل.
حسنًا، هذه كانت نصائح إيريك شميدت للانتقال من آيفون إلى أندرويد. فهل أنت من المُنتقلين المحتملين؟  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

